# nouvelle version xquartz 2.4.0 = kernel panic ?!



## Nicolas_D (19 Août 2009)

Salut,
J'ai installé la dernière version de X11 sortie sur MacForge, puis déposé le .pkg dans la poubelle avant de lancer une vidange de la corbeille en mode sécurisé. Je m'en vais travailler ailleurs et quelques 5 min après j'ai un beau Kernel Panic sur l'économiseur FLIQLO (une horloge basculante). C'était vraiment joli => heure du forfait

Ma question est : si vous avez aussi installer la 2.4.0 de xquartz avez-vous noté quelque chose de similaire ?


----------

